# Several Coding and Auditing Positions Opening



## gwaller (Mar 9, 2013)

*Several Remote/Onsite Coding and Auditing Positions Opening*

We are expecting several coding and auditing positions to become available very soon. There will be ON-SITE and REMOTE positions. Locations will include D.C., Virginia, New York, Kentucky, North Carolina and Maryland. Please submit your questions and resumes to EFonseca@DRC.com. *PLEASE INCLUDE RESUME ERF IN THE SUBJECT LINE*


----------



## NELSON1971 (Mar 11, 2013)

*RESUME ERF Nelson J Toledo interested in Remote Coder Position*

Good evenning,
My name is Nelson J Toledo. I have attached my Resume and My wife's Resume.
Her name is Marvelin Romero, and We became Certification of CPC on 2011.


----------



## wdavis (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi there, my name is Wendie Davis and I am very interested in any Remote Coding positions you may have available.. I appreciate you taking the time to review my Resume.. I can provide references upon request.

Thank you


----------

